# Competition Coyote Mount



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here are a few pics of a beautiful blonde Coyote pedestal I did recently for Competition and for a friend.. 

Mike


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful mount Mike!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

That's gorgeous! Awesome job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

As always, gorgeous mount and amazing job with the eyes!! It's one of the many things that sets your mounts apart from others.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, it's freakin awesome but I bet you complained about it smelling like a wet dog the whole time!!??!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Hope you all had a great Easter!
Millbs....As always, Coyotes are so nice to work with.....

Mike


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

wow!!! very nice !!!!


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful! Can't wait to get my mounts back, your work is always amazing!


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow! VERY nice!


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice mount for sure. Thanks for sharing


----------

